# Ersatzteil Schwinge Lapierre DH920 Team



## Andi730 (19. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand im Bezug auf ein Ersatzteil der Schwinge beim 2011er Lapierre DH920 Team weiterhelfen?
Mir hat es heute das Verbindungsstück zwischen der Carbonschwinge und Schaltauge verbogen. wo bekomme ich so ein Ersatzteil her? Jemand eine Erfahrung/Tipp?

Grüße....


----------

